# Barry's Stray



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

This is the friendly stray cat who has been visiting Barry. If anyone could offer a loving home to this cat please contact PM Barry Finnerty. Barry is in Cheshire.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes so beautiful hope he gets a good home soon.


----------



## barryfinnerty (Mar 23, 2009)

hi, iam barry and the cat is always here with my other cats ,he is a very loveing cat and needs a good home, i live in manchester but if you like, i will bring to you,if you need anymore info please e-mail me [email protected] or phone 07894 942451 many thanks


----------



## barryfinnerty (Mar 23, 2009)

Today,my stray has got a new home :w00t: many thanks


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats great that the stray has found a forever home!

Char
xxx


----------

